# Burstner white paint code



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi All, 
I need to repair a tiny mark on my Burstner 747 and picked up the paint code on this site 

The code is identical to the one quoted on the Camper UK touch up paint bottle , ie code NCS 0010 709B

I got a spray can mixed today, but the colour looks very grey with the original van colour much whiter.

My van is a 2002 model, at this stage I am not sure if the can is simply mixed wrong or if the code is incorrect

Any thoughts

Raymond


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Think the 05 reg 747's are more grey than white. Could be you have this code.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have had the same problem. The one you have is for the Fiat cab which does look grey against the burstner paint.

You need to find in your area a paint specialist who can try and match it. We have got near to the colour but not the exact match.

I did get a Burstner code but still not right.

Let us know how you get on. 

steve & ann. -------- teensvan


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

*White Code for older Burstner vans*

Hi all, 
I contacted Burstner directly in Germany and there is a different code for the older vans.

The colour code for the white on the 2002 Van is NCS0010-70B

This is really similar to the later code and on first glance I thought that they were the same. The only difference in the code is the last 2 digits

This may help someone wanting to order some paint

Regards
Raymond


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

I took my toilet hatch off and took it to a paint factors who matched it up exactly, perhaps you have a small panel that will come off easily. 
Regards John.


----------

